
Facebook Accidentally DDOS'd Me - fareskalaboud
https://medium.com/@fareskalaboud/facebook-accidentally-ddos-d-me-fcbf509b507b
======
TimFogarty
This reminds me of an exploit somebody found last year where they could force
facebook to do a DDOS attack for them:

[http://chr13.com/2014/04/20/using-facebook-notes-to-ddos-
any...](http://chr13.com/2014/04/20/using-facebook-notes-to-ddos-any-website/)

------
jgwmaxwell
One could point out here that Facebook have nothing to do with this - the
problem is entirely that PhotoGap have not cleaned up their DNS records and
they are still sending traffic to that IP.

That wouldn't give such a clickbait title though, would it?

------
OJFord

        > now I have to destroy this droplet and start over.
    

Can you not just get a fresh IP on Digital Ocean? You can on Scaleway.

------
ryanlol
2 requests per second does not DDoS make. Silly clickbait title.

